# pirate radio



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I used to listen all the time . Originally unity fm and don fm many years ago then in later years soundz fm and force . 

Anyone else into pirate radio ? Or ever been involved with it looks like a lot of work and a lot of money !


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Ohh. memories.

I used to help out as a 16 year old with Starpoint FM 88.6 broadcasting out of Dulwhich, dog kennel hill via a dial link on the Crystal Palace parade. - Transmitter made in biscuit tins so they could be picked up and carried ha

Them were the days - Billy Mitchell Intros and voiceovers.

Basically broadcasting from a squat watching out for the DTI at the time in case we got raided :lol:

Done it for about 6 months, great times :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i used to play on a few... ICE FM, Weekend Rush Format, London Underground... Amongst others


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

There is lots of internet streaming stuff with all the good stuff from pirate radio :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Laser 558, best pirate radio station there was in its short history.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Used to listen to Don FM back in the early 90's.

Mates that lived in London used to record Kool FM on tape as it's signal wasn't quite strong enough to reach Slough


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I remember the days when people used to listen to Atlantic252. 

Couldn't understand how people could manage to listen to a radio station broadcast on LW. The sound was so awful. 

I remember the DJs all had stupid names.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I remember back in the day when KISS FM was a pirate station


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Used to listen to a few of the East London Pirate Stations when I lived in London in the late 80s and 90s

London Undersground
Pulse FM
Touch 94
Flex FM
Kool FM
Weekend Rush
Centreforce

to name a few...


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dj xray the news report fir weekend rush is well funny especially as they then sampled the report and made a track out of it ! Did you absail in as the report states ?

I listened to pulse and mates gave me dream tapes to


----------

